# DPM Recoil system?



## arnisandyz (Oct 19, 2006)

Has anybody tried the DPM Recoil system? Its an upgraded guiderod with 3 different springs (as opposed to the standard 1). Take a look at the 2 videos in the link below.  One is without the system and the other with. You can see a definate reduction in recoil and muzzle flip if in fact they are the same  gun with same ammo, etc.

http://www.gunblast.com/DPM-SWMP.htm


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 19, 2006)

I think I'll have to look into this some more.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 19, 2006)

interesting...I wouldn't mind playing with one.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 19, 2006)

The more I think about it, the more I'd like to try it against my gas operated 1911.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 20, 2006)

I think just the Mechanical version (recoil guide and springs) is like $60.  The Magneto (or whatever its called) that adds a huge magnet onto the rail is around $100.  Kind of sceptical on the magnet. It may work but its probably the weight on the end of the rail that tames recoil than eany magnetic effect. 1911 models are suppose to be available soon.

As far as the springs, there are other manufactures that offer progressive recoil systems. I'm guessing it works like a progressive coil-spring on a car. Its soft in first few millimeters (inches in the case of a car) of travel then gets stiffer as the load increases. That soft initial spring allows more energy to be absorbed into the spring(s) than a stiffer spring while still being stiff enough to keep the slide from being battered with full power loads.


----------

